# Prescription Goggles



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Found a site that sells them and was wondering if anyone else has them and likes them.



Tried OTG about five years ago and thought they sucked. 

This is quite a bit of money, but im getting tired of not being able to see the best that I can.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

I know how you feel man. I've tried a number of different solutions.

Contacts - Couldn't really get them in, not my thing.

OTG googles from Smith - Decent, but my glasses fogged up pretty bad.

I even considered getting LASIK surgery for this purpose alone but decided against it in the end. 

My solution at this point is a pair of Electric EG2 goggles. So far they have worked out pretty well. Not very much fogging and they seem to fit over my glasses much better than other goggles I have tried. 

I have looked into these prescription goggle companies in the past and they might work pretty well. Just haven't bit the bullet to try it out yet. If you get them, I would love to hear how they work out.

Edit: I looked at this site http://www.ski-prescription.com/ a while back and almost bought some. Wanted to try some cheaper options first.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Some companies make "inserts" that fit inside the goggles. One insert, with Rx lens, fits into different goggles for changing light conditions.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

2hipp4u said:


> Found a site that sells them and was wondering if anyone else has them and likes them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These look to be decent prices. I bought mine from sportrx.com last year. Not the inserts... but the lenses ground into the goggle itself. Have ridden with it for about 20 days. Never had any fogging problems. I like them. Not great for looks, but I don't care, I'm too busy shredding .


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

That must be horrible, I just tried on a pair of goggles @ a thrift store the other day. They had click in prescription glasses in them, 2 pair.

They had really strong prescription lenses, I was pretty much blind with them on.
So I got a taste of what it must be like.

They actually looked pretty solid. Once I realized they had clip in glasses in them, I took the whole thing apart to see how it worked.
They didn't wiggle or touch my face @ all. 

Don't recall the name though

http://www.vision3k.com/brands/adidas-ski-goggles/rx-clip-goggles.asp
http://www.vision3k.com/brands/bolle-ski-goggles/rx-clip-goggles.asp


TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Toomeyct said:


> I even considered getting LASIK surgery for this purpose alone but decided against it in the end.


This was my solution... I was about -4.0 in both eyes. Had LASIK back in 2008 and couldn't be happier! It's nice being able to buy "regular" goggles... Plus it's better for wakeboarding, swimming, watching TV, driving, having sex, sleeping (no more feeling my way to take a leak at 4:00 am).

LOVE IT!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

For the past past few seasons I had been riding with Smith OTG goggles and constantly had fogging issues with my glasses (not the goggles themselves). Pretty much if I wasn't moving, my glasses were fogged. Fucking sucked. 

My solution this year to is to wear contacts. I had been putting off getting contacts because I had a _thing_ about putting anything near my eye. After 3 months I'm totally over that and can put in/take out my contacts in a matter of seconds.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Pulled the trigger on the inserts, I will post pics and a review next month after I try them out on the snow.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

poutanen said:


> This was my solution... I was about -4.0 in both eyes. Had LASIK back in 2008 and couldn't be happier! It's nice being able to buy "regular" goggles... Plus it's better for wakeboarding, swimming, watching TV, driving, having sex, sleeping (no more feeling my way to take a leak at 4:00 am).
> 
> LOVE IT!


My eyes weren't as bad as yours, but I had PRK surgery in April, and I couldn't be happier either. I easily forget that I once had glasses. Sooo worth getting. My surgery will pay for itself in 5 years, because I destroyed glasses and inserts all the time. I hated them fogging up. Falling off my face. Not seeing rode signs until I was up close. Losing my glasses. I do not regret one bit of it, and I wish I didn't hesitate on the surgery for as long as I did. Sorry to sound like an infomercial but I'm pretty damn happy with the results and I can't wait to ride this year without glasses or inserts getting dislodged or fogging. 

However, back to the main topic. The last season I rode, I got fed up with inserts, that I just bought those massive Electric goggles and wore my regular glasses underneath them. Work out ok, until my glasses (not the goggles) fogged or if I took a fall and my glasses completely dislodged.

If you can afford it and if you qualify, I definitely recommend reconsidering PRK or Lasik.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

scout said:


> However, back to the main topic. The last season I rode, I got fed up with inserts, that I just bought those massive Electric goggles and wore my regular glasses underneath them. Work out ok, until my glasses (not the goggles) fogged or if I took a fall and my glasses completely dislodged.
> 
> I definitely recommend looking into PRK or Lasik.


Yeah man, my GF got her eyes done this spring too, so she's stoked to get out and ride glass free! I can tell you it's as good as you're hoping for... No more having to turn your face to look beside you either, no glasses frames in your way.

I used to ride sportbikes wearing glasses and they'd vibrate all over the place. Fun stuff!

Wish I had done it sooner but better late than never. Oh and reading glasses are required due to an issue totally unrelated to myopia. Even if you didn't get Lasik/PRK most people need reading glasses as they age.

One piece of advice, your eyes may regress after the surgery, so I strongly suggest paying for the lifetime warranty if that option is available. I may need a second surgery sooner than later as my eyes continue to get worse. But I paid more up front so that they're covered for the future.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice! I didn't get to ride last season, I'm pretty sure I've thought of snowboarding everyday for the last year and half. So the fact that I get to ride without glasses is icing on the already iced cake.

I edited out the part of reading glasses before you posted, because you're right, LASIK or not, a lot of people end up getting them anyway and it has nothing to do with the surgery. I figured I'd take it out to not confuse people. I actually had an optician tell me that if I get LASIK I'll need reading glasses when I'm 60. As I was walking out, I remembered all the people I know who never had LASIK but need reading glasses. I asked a few other opticians for advice and they told me to never see that lady again!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Was in your shoes, so I was looking at oversized goggles to fit over my glasses. I settled with the Quiksilver Hubbles, which actually worked out nice. My glasses had a lot of tech in the lens cuz they were Armani's,so I wasn't worried about it fogging up...just to lose my glasses at the bottom of Newport Harbor...so I finally got contacts again. Now my goggles fit even more amazingly big haha. I missed not having rims around my eyes 24/7


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Well I got my inserts and I have posted pics for all to see. I went with a company called Heavyglare.

Prescription Sunglasses & Prescription Eyeglasses - Buy Goggles Online!

Got my prescription from my eye doctor and just called in the order. It took 12 days to get them which is not so bad I guess. I was a little disappointed when I opened the box as one of the lenses was not in the frame and it took a while to get it back in there.

I am pleased with the optics, they seem a little better then my regular glasses but it is going to take some getting used to in a goggle, you do notice they are in there but its not overly distracting.

I am still a bit skeptical on how these will perform on the mountain in regards to fogging but I will just have to wait and see.









Fontside of insert.









Backside of insert.









Goggle and insert.









Backside of goggle with insert.









Frontside of goggle with insert.

I hope to get up to loveland by mid November to see how they work and will report back at that time.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

^can you link to those inserts plz? I can't find them in the provided link


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

They look like what I have. Fogging hasn't been an issue except, really cold days. I'm talkin -10 or colder. Don't get any snow on the inside, its a PITA to deal with on the slope. I wear a helmet....if goggles start to fog, I just pop the goggles on top of the lid and that is enough to stop the foggin.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

onthefence said:


> ^can you link to those inserts plz? I can't find them in the provided link


 http://www.heavyglare.com/goggles/

This lists all the goggles, I didn't see a place on the site to just order insert so I called.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Good luck with those, the thought of fogging alone would keep me away. My eyes just started going a couple years ago (light prescription at only +1). Last year I training myself to use daily contacts which I could just throw out after boarding. Took a week to train my eyes, but after that it works great.

having said that im getting my eyes done and buying the insurance. Never met a person who regretting that purchase.


----------



## deminimis (Nov 5, 2012)

Definitely post a follow up after you've made some runs with them. I considered them for MX and slopes, but never pulled the trigger. I ended up with Barz surf goggles for wakeboarding (I look like a Bono, but they work, so I don't care). I may try them on the mountain, but I think they are better suited for the water. I have OTG goggles for MX and snow for now, but I definitely need to do something different.


----------



## z.smith11 (Dec 17, 2012)

Smith makes quite a few goggles that fit OTG and they also have an RX insert that fits in some of the models. 

Smith Products | SmithOptics.com
Smith Products | SmithOptics.com

This site sells the adaptor with the RX lenses for $100. 
Smith Ocular Docking System Rx Adaptor w/ Prescription Lenses FREE S&H KX-RX-RXODS2. Smith Optics Prescription Sunglasses w/Single Vision Lenses.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Learn how to put contacts in. First time seems impossible then its really easy. Works great for me.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

EatMyTracers said:


> Learn how to put contacts in. First time seems impossible then its really easy. Works great for me.


soooo everyone should cater to wearing contacts cuz it works for you:icon_scratch:?


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

I tried contacts like 7 years ago.. hell I tried letting them put the contacts in at the eye place and my eye got so red and sore from the trying we just gave up.

My eye just seems to not allow anything near my eye, I wear glasses but they are small, I wonder if having a helmet on will cause issues or not?


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

I never said that, I said contacts work well for me and its worth learning to put them in.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Spent four days at Luv and Copper over new years wearing my new inserts and I am pretty happy with the results, no fogging at all. I did have a bit of a problem with the top of the insert slipping back away from the lens but a little piece of foam rubber wedged in there seemed to fix the problem.

Overall :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

just tried contacts guys, its so easy.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

EatMyTracers said:


> I never said that, I said contacts work well for me and its worth learning to put them in.


Personally, I can't wear contacts and don't even qualify for lasik surgery.

The Smith I/OX turbo fan remedied all of my problems though. I can finally wear my glasses while riding. No fogging issues whatsoever.

Worth every penny I spent.


----------

